# Will The Nexus Galaxy Help With The Lte Ril For Out Thunderbolt?



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

I was wondering if the Nexus Galaxy, being a Verizon LTE phone, will help developers figure out the RIL for our Thunderbolt, hence making ROMS data connections more stable and faster. Does this make sense?
I'm happy with my thunderbolt, but I feel like CM7 has still a little step to go regarding data connection. If the new Nexus will help fix it, great. If not, I guess I will have to start saving for a new phone...

If you have any info on this, would you care to share? Thanks!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

It may and may not.... it (ICS) should support native LTE support.

But..

I don't think the Thunderbolt with its dual radios will be able to use it. Hence why HTC will not upgrade the thunderbolt to 4.0 or sense 3.0 or 3.5.... until source is out and cm9 work begins its tough to know.... but don't hold your breath. Sorry


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

Seeing as I pulled 10GB through my TB in 5 hours while tethering on CM7, Im' pretty sure it's fairly fast and stable. Just my $.02


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I also have no LTE data issues in the many months I've been running CM7.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Mines a touch spotty but i think its mainly big red to blame. I live in between bmore and dc and its eithet strong or non existant


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably has a different radio and a different SoC. Doubt it will be of too much use to our phone at all.

We already have a pretty great product anyway. Slayher did a great job with the code he had available in making it work with AOSP.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably not, because every OEM rolled their own implementation (Sammy, Moto, HTC, LG) of LTE depending on what they felt was best and what chipset they used for LTE. Samsung does not use Qualcomm's LTE chipset like the Thunderbolt (they make their own). The RIL for the charge is also far different than the one for the thunderbolt (main reason the charge does not have CM7 yet). Most likely the galaxy nexus will follow how the charge is set up since it's using samsung's LTE chipset as well and not Qualcomm's (and thus the source will reflect that).


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers!
I live on tethering on my TB, and I can say that I'm pretty happy with it. Every now and then I would have to reboot the phone because the internet is not working, but I agree it's pretty stable. I just wanted to know if the Nexus release will accelerate the progress until we finally see CM7 merged with the mainline, but it seems like it is not going to matter...
Oh well, it's still a heck of a phone!

Thanks to devs like slayher and imoseyon for all their work!!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

want a droid said:


> I also have no LTE data issues in the many months I've been running CM7.


I have nasty data dropout and a very slow handoff from 4g to 3g. Its far from perfect now and what I was saying is that ICS may not bring the needed relief


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Htc used a qualcomm chipset, Sammy used an in house one, and even moto used a different one. Chances are the gnexus is going to have the samsung lte chipset so while it may help, it's not the answer we have all been waiting for

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Regardless of the chip wouldn't the code still show how its "supposed " to be written? Didn't the nexus s 4g help with wimax?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> Regardless of the chip wouldn't the code still show how its "supposed " to be written? Didn't the nexus s 4g help with wimax?


Yes your right. GB doesn't have native LTE support thus making the need for OEMs to modify its own code. So it should help out future roms and such. But we have dual radios allowing SVDO and that's where our issue is. The handoff from 4G to 3G and vice versa is not a OEM standard


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Yes your right. GB doesn't have native LTE support thus making the need for OEMs to modify its own code. So it should help out future roms and such. But we have dual radios allowing SVDO and that's where our issue is. The handoff from 4G to 3G and vice versa is not a OEM standard


I thought untill the next Gen lte chips (the voice and data ones) that all the lte phones were dual radio


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> I thought untill the next Gen lte chips (the voice and data ones) that all the lte phones were dual radio


Not to my knowledge. I believe it is one radio with dual chips. Cdma and LTE. But the tbolt has two Sep radios.

I'll let an expert chime in though


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretty sure there wont be dual data/voice chips till qualcomm releases the first one till 2012, this is according to anand of anandtech, citing the reason for the new iPhones not having Lte, they are waiting for the dual chips....if they were available my guess is apple would have used it, that said I don't know what the gs has under the hood

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

